# Metacam (Lara RIP)



## BunnieRosanna (Oct 25, 2010)

I have posted about Lara before:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=57567&forum_id=16&highlight=lara

She has been given months to live due to growing chest tumours, 9 months at tops (this was 2 months ago) and she has been on Metacam for the last 2 months. I give about 0.9 once per day, she is 4lbs. The vet prescribed 0.15 but I don't want to go that high.

I don't like the idea of what the metacam can do to her - i.e. kidney, liver issues but also concerned if I stop the metacam, any pain from her growing tumours will increase. I do not know FOR SURE if she is in pain anyway, there is no way I know.

Ahh what to do....I want to do the best by her but don't want to increase health issues or ailments either!!:X

She is a rex so a BIG eater and drinker. She is not drinking anymore than usual (kidney) but HOW would I know that she is having liver issues??

She is breathing quite heavily, rocking back and forth....this might be the tumors on her chest. It has become more prominent. Aside from that, she is our normal bunny and eats and runs around......ray:

Anyone out there had their bun on metacam long term and have seen side effects?


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 26, 2010)

I have not had a bun on metacam long term so I don't actually have experience with it except for giving it for a few days. 
If it were my bun I would keep her on the Metacam to make sure that she is not in pain ; I believe that you meant 0.09??

Because of her condition and prognosis I would not worry about long term effects as long as she seems comfortable now,
I am sorry that Lara is so ill 

You are certainly a conscientious caretaker. :hug:


----------



## BunnieRosanna (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes, 0.09 :biggrin:

Thank you...!


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 27, 2010)

I would be more concerned about stomach bleeding with metacam. I think it is important that she's on a long-term pain medication, and if you start to see problems with any of her input or output systems, you may want to change. The problem is that most other rabbit pain meds have psychotropic effects and the bunny may be a bit "spaced out" on them. Another one commonly used for long-term care is tramadol, which is not harmful to the kidneys, and doesn't make them space out too much. The stronger ones, like buprenorphine, often come with psychotropic effects at therapeutic doses but if you are willing to tweak the dosing, pain relief can usually be achieved without altered mental state. Metacam is just the easiest and least mind-altering drug available for bunnies in her condition.


----------



## BunnieRosanna (Oct 27, 2010)

How would I know the tummy is bleeding? would there be blood in the faeces? do you know how quickly bleeding can begin after starting metcam?

Comparing tramadol and metacam, you perceive tramadol has more psychotropic effects than metacam?

I have a check-up for Lara scheduled for the 6th Nov so I'd like to discuss the options with my rabbit-savvy vet.

I might lower the dose some more with metacam which could reduce the possibility of bleeding.

Thanks so much :innocent


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't know about the bleeding. I know one of our members had a bunny on metacam long-term and he had stomach bleeding. I think it was Flashy. Do you remember, Maureen? I would expect to see pain and blood in the feces, but I'm not sure. I think as long as she's not acting like she's in pain, she's not having stomach bleeding.

Tramadol would have more psychotropic effects than metacam, yes.


----------



## BunnieRosanna (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks - don't see her acting in pain (shivering, teeth grinding, standing still & not moving)....BUT have noticed this in the last week:

1. a sigh of air, slight squeek noise like passing a bit of gas, as she is lifting her bum up for a pee? rabbits do not fart?? cannot tell if coming from front or back end! she does not stop eating or widens eyes as if in pain so not sure what this is. Never happened before.

2. Her back two legs acting SOMETIMES like they have gone a bit 'dead'. Either one of them, not both, drags a little like it's been left behind a bit, and her bottom bum and back drops down a little.

What is this??


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 28, 2010)

Bunnies can fart ...so that doesn't sound lke any thing significant

the leg behavior might be the effect of the chest tumors pressing on nerves. 

the dose of metacam that you are giving is small;I wouldn't worry about bleeding now; bleeding could occur with any NSAID but the good that it does here far out ways the problems that could occur . if she did not have a limited prognosis then you could explore other options. If she is doing well now I would continue as you are without worrying 

the other drugs couldmake her more "drugged"whichI don't think that you would want for her 

if you want to discuss tramodol with your vetand possibly try it.......... that is an option , however, it were me and my rabbit I would leave it alone if it is working now.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 28, 2010)

I agree. I mean, I would talk with the vet next time I'm there about other pain med options, but it sounds like she's doing fine at the moment.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 29, 2010)

Disabled Karla has been on metacam for four+ years. Her weight is 4.45 lbs on the average. Dosing is .25 to .30 ml. Once a day. Should her eyes indicate more discomfort from her disabled condition or moving herself across the carpeted floor..., then I'll add Tramadol before bedtime. The slightly higher dose of Metacam offers more comfort management from her disabled posture. She's also taken Tramadol, and does on occasion now and then, alternating with metacam dosing per the advice of her DVM. I noticed more bleeding and visible facial discomfort with other pain meds suggested; Tramadol has a bitter taste which she isn't fond of. 

Metacam is honey-flavored, per a vet who tasted it. 
... I am more cautious on Tramadol dosing. At one point, I took her off a combo of pain meds and kept her solely on metacam. Withdrawing Tramadol at that point, too.

CBC panel is done every 12-18 mo. to check her organ levels and how she is handling the metacam.

Buprenex (buprenorphine) injections in Karla's back leg muscles are given if I need to be away for a longer duration of time (6-10 hours) and am unable to reposition her with her hind limb impairment. Dosing is 0.1 - 0.12. Highest received was .15 ml. She gets loopy (think space cadet), and stays calm instead of moving about when Buprenex is administered. Buprenex will suppress her GI function, so her poo size decreases. 
Not moving about on the carpeted floor or her housing bath rug, and administering Buprenex now and then assists her overall happiness and physical limitation.

All meds are approved and discussed with our knowledgeable, rabbit savvy vet.

In Lara's situation, hospice care :hearts with loving guardians helps them stay comfortable. {{Bunny hugs to your Lara}} 

I hope Lara will eat and run around for many more months, she's lucky you are carefully looking after her ~


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 29, 2010)

Is Lara's spine okay? Did the vet test her reflexes in her toes or gently pinch her leg areas? 

Just had an xray taken for disabled Tamm who's got an abdominal mass (diagnosed in '09) that we are opting not to surgically remove). The vet pinched her toes when starting the physical exam to make sure her spine was alright.

:: my two cents, I wouldn't lower the dose of metacam. I wouldn't be hesitant to give .15 - .20 of metacam once per day to keep her quality of life given her prognosis. Personally, I've found the lower or minimal dosing does zilch. And the saying is, quality not quantity, is that correct? Karla's had .3ml metacam for a time with no negative effects. I am no expert or vet, however.

Agreeing with angieluv and tonyshuman's positivity and Infirmary advice. Their Infirmary knowledge is stronger and expansive. Discuss all with your vet and sometimes vets have open ears to everything that we (as caregiving disabled bun parents) report on our disabled kids.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 29, 2010)

Per infirmary advice learned here and from *naturestee*, I give metacam or tramadol to Karla_ *with food*_ - and follow-up with drinks of water for hydration.

Mixing .1 ml tramadol with 1 T. canned pumpkin  makes Karla lap it up with no bitter taste! Unsweetened applesauce may be an option, too.


----------



## BunnieRosanna (Oct 29, 2010)

Thank you so much for all of this - wow, that's amazing Karla has been on metacam for so long but appears happy and has such a wonderful bunnymum. How did she become a disabled bun? I am interested to hear about how she is in herself i.e. quality of life/happiness?

With situations like Karla and Lara, it's the constant weighting up of quality of life. However, it's not like we're in a life and death here but I know Lara finds it hard to get comfortable with this bulging absess on her tummy. The vet said that there is no point operating on her now what with her internal chest tumors growing too....the tummy absess sticks out at the side (where her mammories would be), it's growing, firm and sits on top of her top foot when she sits. On top of the internal tumors, this makes everything worse than it needs to be. I just want her to be able to rest.

I appreicate the advise regarding Tramadol (weighing the doses up together) and need to speak to the vet next Sat 6th Nov when we see him about this, and her spine (no, he has not tested this), and possible blood work. I might suggest we do another x-ray to check the progression of the chest/lung tumors. She is not bulging her eyes or lifting her head up to breath as vet said she would do as tumor increases size and presses on nerves etc...

I give Lara the Metacam in a piece of apple cut into a tiny cube, then with the end of a chop stick, I press in a "tunnel"/ cave and then squeeze the syringe of metacam right in. She then takes it right out of my hand and licks up the juicy drops. It's not the flavoured one and saves me picking her up!!

I'll keeping updating the situation. Thank you again for the advice this forum is very comforting, I feel so helpless and sad most the time about this situation.


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 29, 2010)

Thank you so much TF for all this very valuable first hand info. Karla is a very lucky girl!!


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 29, 2010)

That is a good point about giving the Metacam with food--that may really help prevent stomach bleeding. Thanks for the input!


----------



## BunnieRosanna (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes, I believe that is the only way to give any medication...I have Lara eat her pellets, then wait about an hour to have her eat her bowl of herb salad (mint, basil, dill, curly/flat leave parsley & cilantro) and then she has metacam followed by more pellets - phew - well, she is a rex with a serious appitite (she is not over weight - see avatar photo).


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 29, 2010)

angieluv and tonyshuman, I learn so much from your postings!! thank you always for your input and dedication to helping others with your infirmary knowledge.

Randy, too, as I nodded my head about getting rabbits direct Vit D from unfiltered sunshine. The pool of first-hand knowledge benefits all our companions. (shaking head yes)

BunnieRosanna, here is Karla's thread:
http://www.linedgroundsquirrels.com/KarlasPage.html

Another disabled photo link: Warning. photos are larger.
http://www.linedgroundsquirrels.com/DisabledKarlaPhotos_Marie.html

BunnieRosanna ~ Karla hopped fine, then incurred fractures during the time she was in for her spay surgery. When she was home recovering, we noticed something was wrong. Second opinion vet saw fractures in the xray whereas the 1st vet was less reluctant to disclose things when I took Karla back for a follow-up, or maybe he didn't know. I stopped going to the vet who spayed Karla.

We learn from each other on RO.:agree Our 2nd disabled girl Tamm has a mass on the side of her abdomen. Tamm was in for xray on Wednesday to check for growth. Steatitis? My hubby and I opt not to remove; rather, let voluptuous, less-abled Tamm live a happy contented life for as long as she can... That she has right now...

If I can be of input for anything else, pls PM.

-------------------------
With situations like Karla and Lara, it's the constant weighting up of quality of life. However, it's not like we're in a life and death here but I know Lara finds it hard to get comfortable with this bulging absess on her tummy. The vet said that there is no point operating on her now what with her internal chest tumors growing too....the tummy absess sticks out at the side (where her mammories would be), it's growing, firm and sits on top of her top foot when she sits. On top of the internal tumors, this makes everything worse than it needs to be. I just want her to be able to rest.
--------------------------- Agreed. -----------------------------------------------------------

myheart may have input on her boy Patrick who had a tumor. You may want to PM *myheart*?

Karla is continually assessed by myself, and our vet, and the chiropractor whom she sees every 2 months for spinal adjustments. Ciproflaxin drops were stopped recently because her fur had been completely removed around her R-eye, that gets clogged tear ducts. Another sanctuary friend with hospice care kids noted Cipro- did the same for one of her bunns.

Marietta has a condition where the cartilage is deteriorating in her spine.

Treasure your bunns ~ and they treasure your TLC & specials-needs caregiving too!
Quality of life, :hug2:so lucky to have your Love.

Kisses to Lara,


----------



## BunnieRosanna (Nov 1, 2010)

*BunnieRosanna wrote: *


> Thanks - don't see her acting in pain (shivering, teeth grinding, standing still & not moving)....BUT have noticed this in the last week:
> 
> 1. a sigh of air, slight squeek noise like passing a bit of gas, as she is lifting her bum up for a pee? rabbits do not fart?? cannot tell if coming from front or back end! she does not stop eating or widens eyes as if in pain so not sure what this is. Never happened before.
> 
> ...




Guys.....

Over the weekend I have realised she is definitely NOT farting, she is making a noise, a squeak - when she goes for a pee.

Secondly, her hind leg, the one nearest her absess has gone LAZY now, she is standing funny and her balance is off. She has it sticking out to the side to balance.

Now, she is weeing not in her box which is out of character. This is not all of the time, but on occasion.

I have been watching her like a hawk all weekend, I have been by her side ALL weekend.

I have moved the vets appointment to Wednesday and have increased her Metacam to 0.15.

Her appitite is still incredible but I'm thinking this leg and bladder issue is nerve problems from the absess/tumours now :?

Does anyone agree that giving her some metacam about midday (about 0.5) would be a nice top-up for her when we are not there? (I have a pet sitter that can swing by to give her a bit ona piece of apple). 

We give her the main dose about 8pm so I'm thinking midday the following day would be ideal? I know it only says once per day but my girl is not getting better and I want to make her comfortable? any advice?


----------



## BunnieRosanna (Nov 1, 2010)

TreasuredFriend - amazing information and big WOW about Karla, what a trooper she is. Thank you for sharing, I have learnt a lot. ray:

I have PM'd myheart about her boy Patrick.

You are a star!


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't know for sure as I have only had to give Metacam in one situation--post-neuter. It is supposed to last for 12 hours, so I would play it by ear as far as the pet sitter goes. If she's acting like she's in pain, then go for it. I would expect her to actually need an additional dose nearer the 8 hour after the last dose mark, rather than in the middle of the day.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm learning as I go too, BunnieRosanna, with our sanctuary bunch and disabled buns.

Would your vet be available for consultation by Phone as to the extra bolster dose of metacam?

Karla receives a bolster dose of metacam. Our vet felt it would not impair Karla's overall health or be damaging considering Karla is in _continuing_ hospice care. Hope that helps.

At first I speculated WRT e.c. with her leg out? Nerve and bladder concerns sounds logical. Hope that myheart can advise on her boy Patrick.

Being by her side is a comfort, and seeking help from a vet. Hugs and ray:s.


----------



## BunnieRosanna (Nov 1, 2010)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> I don't know for sure as I have only had to give Metacam in one situation--post-neuter. It is supposed to last for 12 hours, so I would play it by ear as far as the pet sitter goes. If she's acting like she's in pain, then go for it. I would expect her to actually need an additional dose nearer the 8 hour after the last dose mark, rather than in the middle of the day.



Thank you so much tonyshuman - I didn't realise it only had a 12 hour time on it! 

To keep her "topped-up" I agree another dose in the AM will help.

Igive her dose with her dinner at 8pm so she can rest during the night when we do, what I may do (once I have discussed with vet) is to give another dose (TBC) inthe morning (8am) before I go to work.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 1, 2010)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> I don't know for sure as I have only had to give Metacam in one situation--post-neuter. It is supposed to last for 12 hours, so I would play it by ear as far as the pet sitter goes. If she's acting like she's in pain, then go for it. I would expect her to actually need an additional dose nearer the 8 hour after the last dose mark, rather than in the middle of the day.


Watch Lara's facial expression. Good input from tonyshuman ^


----------



## BunnieRosanna (Nov 1, 2010)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> I'm learning as I go too, BunnieRosanna, with our sanctuary bunch and disabled buns.
> 
> Would your vet be available for consultation by Phone as to the extra bolster dose of metacam?
> 
> ...



Thank you again TreasuredFriend (quite literally :innocent)...I am seeing the vet Wed 3rd so will seek support for a top-up of metacam before I leave for work in the AM. 

Feel so guilty I am gone for so long in the day but would not go in if she was going downhill....I have a very understanding boss ray:

I Googled WRT as I do not know what that is? do you mind enlightening me? 

Thank you!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 1, 2010)

My apologies for abbreviating in forum lingo. 
WRT is with regards to.
HTH is hope this helps.
TLC = what you are giving to Lara. Tender Loving Care. :hug::hearts

Glad you have an understanding boss.


----------



## myheart (Nov 1, 2010)

Sorry I am unable to advise with regards to Patrick. His tumor was free-floating and encapsulated enough that it did not spread and did not require pain-meds.

I did however, need meds for Luna when she was diagnosed with kidney stones. She started out on metacam, and when it was found that the number of stones had increased, she was prescribed Tramadol in a compound form. 

I would say that you shouldn't be too afraid of trying to make Lara as comfortable as possible. I was so thankful that Luna had something as strong as Tramadol "to take the edge off" of her pain. From whatI've heard, kidney stones hurt like heck in humans, and I don't even want to think of the pain Luna endured.

You will know when Lara needs more, and by the sounds of it, she may already need it with her back leg troubles. It is good to hear that she is still eating, drinking, and has a good attitude. TreasuredFriend always says to watch for the 3 A's; Appetite, Attitude, and Affection. If any of these are lacking, then you will know that it is time to change something for her, and that will probably include the strength of her pain meds. 

Don't be afraid of the possibility of giving her Tramadol. Metacam will work up to a point, but beyond that point, Tramadol will probablybe the safest. If she gets too sleepy on it, ask the vet for a weaker dose. Luna had no side-effects from it, and was able to hang out with Patrick and Zappa, as well as get into trouble as usual. Every-bun is going to be different in how they handle any drug/pain med anyhow, so you won't know how Lara will be with it until you try.

Hope I've helped a little. So sorry you have to go through this. Knowing you're going to lose your wonderful friend sometime, anytime, isextremely difficult to deal with. It was that way for me with Luna because the vet warned me that kidney stones in rabbits are always fatal. It's the comfort-care and love that makes the difference. We on the forum are all here for you to talk with. Please don't ever feel that you are alone in any of your heartache and decisionswith Lara. 

ray:for Lara and the time she has with you. Enjoy each other, love each other, and learn from each other. You will be surprised at the things Lara has to tell you.

myheart


----------



## BunnieRosanna (Nov 1, 2010)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> My apologies for abbreviating in forum lingo.
> WRT is with regards to.
> HTH is hope this helps.
> TLC = what you are giving to Lara. Tender Loving Care. :hug::hearts
> ...




Thank you.... I need to get with the program


----------



## BunnieRosanna (Nov 1, 2010)

myheart, thank you so much for that advise I am very grateful for you insight as you have been through the decisions and the heart ache. It's incredibly painful watching Lara deteriorate, your words are so kind.

I hear more bad things about these drugs than good - all I want to do is ensure she is not in pain rather than create nasty side effects. To try Tramadol is to know.

I liked the advice you and TreasuredFriend gave about the three A's. So far, so good on all accounts. I get lots of love & nose licks still and even a bit of rexy attitude (ear flicks of annoyance) if I am fussing around her face too much which is proper Lara personality.

I will keep the three A's close to me over the next days and weeks.

I am thinking a lot about when I know she will be ready to go or, if I will have to make the difficult decision to put her to sleep. 

I wish she will go peacefully and quickly, I do not want to be calling the vets out to have her put down if I think her pain is enduring without the pain med's doing anything. Only time will tell. 

Thank you everyone :innocentI will update again soon.


----------



## myheart (Nov 1, 2010)

It's never a problem to offer support. I don't know how I would have made it through all of the sub-q's I had to give to Luna if it weren't for the support of other forum members. I still hate to do sub-q's, but am very glad I know how to give them. 

When you are in tears and feel like you can't do it anymore, this is the place to come to for someone to say that you are doing a good job with Lara's care and that she needs you to be strong. I don't know how many times I had to hear/read it to make sure Luna received the fluids she needed.

Be strong for Lara, and she will give you all the smiles and joy you need to make it through tomorrow. :hug2:

myheart


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 2, 2010)

Metacam is every 24 hours, that is why they say to give it once a day. Buprenex is every 12 hours. You can give buprenex twice a day. But metacam, you can only give once a day.

But in the case of Lara, I think that every 12 hours, metacam can be given if Lara is experiencing more pain. But always consult with your vet first before giving more pain meds.


----------



## BunnieRosanna (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks, Sweetie - the number of hours before medication can wear off varies. 

We will consult the vet about it. I did give her 0.05 with her pellets and salad this morning. Even though such a small amount, it will keep it topped up in her system for her sleep hours so she can be comfortable.


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 2, 2010)

I think it also depends on the way the drug is formulated. I have gotten it in a 12 hour formula.

http://www.medirabbit.com/Safe_medication/Analgesics/safe_analgesics.htm

Its half-life is 15-20 hours.


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 2, 2010)

*BunnieRosanna wrote: *


> Thanks, Sweetie - the number of hours before medication can wear off varies.
> 
> We will consult the vet about it. I did give her 0.05 with her pellets and salad this morning. Even though such a small amount, it will keep it topped up in her system for her sleep hours so she can be comfortable.


You are welcome! I hope that Lara stays nice and comfy.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 2, 2010)

Karla's discomfort or mobility spine & easement-relief from one Buprenex injection lasts longer than a daily metacam dose. 

:confused2: for what it's worth,


----------



## BunnieRosanna (Nov 2, 2010)

Karla issuch a beautiful girl and has such great care - does she grind her teeth and shiver when you know it's time to give more pain meds?

We have some pain med injections (pre-measured) in the fridge from Lara's last horrendous statsis issue and wil only use them in an emergency i.e. if it's during the early hours. The vet gave us about 4 injections to take away with us.

It begins with b, like buperphorine?? spelt wrong...


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 2, 2010)

Buprenex is the brand name for buprenorphine


----------



## BunnieRosanna (Nov 2, 2010)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Buprenex is the brand name for buprenorphine



That's the one! thanks!


----------



## rabbit_friend (Nov 2, 2010)

From what I've read, most vets would add famotidine or sucralfate with daily long-term metacam to reduce risk of ulcers. From my and friends' experiences, females seem to have more trouble with stomach pain from metacam. My rabbit gets .75 ml for 10 pounds (but only when she needs it, not every day).


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 3, 2010)

All the info is beneficial to bun parents. Thanks myheart and everyone for posting.

BunnieRosanna, Karla's facial expressions is what I rely on most. I can tell when her management pain med is wearing off. Yes, she will shiver a bit, and lightly grind her teeth after therapy sessions or mucho scooting about the bedroom floor. The eyes are the indicator. Also if she's uncomfortable feeling, she will grunt.

The Special Needs' book suggests sulcrafate. Our vet suggested it also. 

Personal experience: Karla was getting or had taken a combo of things like tramadol, gabapentin, amantadine, plus sulcrafate to coat her stomach and ward off ulcers... Then in Dec. '08 I came close to a PTS decision. Her face was miserable. When I withdrew the various compatible supplements and went back to plain metacam, her facial expression changed. She was happy again, despite her limited mobility. FWIW.

rabbit_friend, I'll search on famotidine. And good to know the dosage your gal gets of metacam. We all want the safest, and best, for our buns. thanks again tonyshuman for your biomedical expertise.

-> Buprenex is kept in a dark or shaded container. It is a narcotic as well! <-
Store away from light is what I've been told. 
I am careful when I withdraw Karla's amount into a low-dose, short needle syringe. I tend to use my diabetes syringes as I get squeamish on longer needles from the vet clinic. eek. 
-- It is NOT to be exposed to light. -- Didn't know if your vet had passed that info along? I keep Buprenex from lamp light and daylight when I'm drawing up and administering. 

Sidenote: our vet first suggested a Buprenex dose higher than the amount that I give Karla. :confused2: 
I was extremely skeptical.:shock: Very much so!! I called in to report that Karla became spacey and was comfortable with the .12 to .15 as needed for discomfort and pain easement. Any higher amount would have been scarey, sent her over the brink I feared. I didn't understand if there was a slight misjudgement or error calculating dosage amount? With insulin & reactions, I don't mess with more insulin than required. Felt the same with Karla's Buprenex.

Lots of TLC and love to Lara. :hearts Inspiring to learn of everyone's devotion to their companions.


----------



## BunnieRosanna (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi everyone - we went to the vets yesterday. Lara was x-rayed and had a general check-up. The tumours have grown another 30% and the vet says that it is anytime soon now 

We got some Tramadol from the vet and he recommended twice a day at 0.02 ml in addition to keeping the metacam going at 0.15ml per day.

He was not sure why her legs had gone lazy, he thought maybe arthiritus but we doubt that it is.

We discussed end of life - he did recommend putting her to sleep when she literally is huffing and puffing trying to breath which sounds awful. I really want a vet to come out to us when it is time, not have to spare her the stress of a car journey.

This morning though, she was still, slit eyes and not eating her breakfast. There was none of this heavy breathing though? So glad we had the tramadol and gave her 0.01. She is resting now and had a bit of salad and a treat of apple and carrot. Her face showed pain - despite having had the metacam 10 hours earlier. So upsetting and worrying....we only said to the vets the day before we felt she was no where near going downhill and then this happens the morning after!

Will keep an update going.


----------



## myheart (Nov 4, 2010)

:hug: I am so glad you have something a little stronger to take the edge off for her. It's a good sign that she still eats some salad with the pain management. Like I said, the Tramadol was great for Luna's pain management. She was just as naughty as ever while she was taking it. Maybe once Lara gets used to it, it'll perk her up a bit also.

Keep an eye on Lara, she will tell you when she is too tired to go on. ray:

myheart


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 5, 2010)

Thoughts (and hugs) are with you and Lara.


----------



## BunnieRosanna (Nov 8, 2010)

Everyone who has followed this post......I have some sad and painful news to report.

Lara passed away peacefully by our side, being held closely, on Saturday 5th November.

I will add a tribute to the Rainbow Bridge. Words cannot describe the pain and emptyness we feel.

The house is soquiet without her. For such a small creature, she lit up every room with her amazing energy and presence. Her companion, Harrell, is looking for her everywhere and will need a lot of our support.

Thank you, everyone who helped me out here, it has been a very difficult last two weeks but I can say she was not in pain or discomfort and is binkying in bunny heaven now

:rip:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 8, 2010)

Sending many hugs to help you heal from Lara's passing.

She was extremely lucky to have you as her _mom_. Extremely lucky.You are a specialperson to care so deeply. Bunnies touch our lives in tons of beneficial ways. ~ My heart goes out to you and Harrell and loved ones.

:hearts


----------



## BunnieRosanna (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank you, TreasuredFriend for your kind words. I see Karla and how long she has lived with your amazing care and thought Lara could carry on too - but Cancer does not make exceptions unfortunately.

ray:


----------



## myheart (Nov 8, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. I am glad that she was able to pass with you at her side. I think that meant the world to her to have your support. It is so sad that the cancer progressed so rapidly that you didn't get time to adjust to her just slipping away.

Sorry Lara had to leave you this way.

Binky Free Lara. :rainbow::hearts

myheart


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 9, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss! May you find comfort in knowing that she is no longer in pain, even though she wasn't because of the metacam. She is looking down on you and Harrell.

So sorry for your loss.

Binky free Lara


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 9, 2010)

Lara's Rainbow Bridge Thread


----------

